# Sea Otter Classic 2022, April 7-10



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

A reminder that a real, full and giant Sea Otter is back this year and is coming up this week! Come on down to Laguna Seca to see the show!


----------



## LIZZYbee (9 mo ago)

jetdog9 said:


> A reminder that a real, full and giant Sea Otter is back this year and is coming up this week! Come on down to Laguna Seca to see the show!


how many hours do you get to complete the Fuego 40k race on sunday?


----------

